# Screw Batman, (the Green) Arrow is WAY Better!



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2016)

I can't believe I'm saying this! I used to be a Marvel geek but DC has taken over my super hero life and Arrow has now become my new TV obsession. I'm watching season 2 and the current season on a near daily basis. Anyone just as much in love with this show as I am?!


----------



## Anfroid (Nov 16, 2016)

Season one was great, the rest was pretty bad. The following seasons just gets annoying at how repetitive the episodes are, and inconsistent with the characters abilities.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 16, 2016)

Hell yeah it is, man! I've seen every episode that's out. It's an amazing show! Even though some of the later episodes (*SOME* of them - some are AMAZING) can be worse than some in season one, the show is freaking excellent!


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 16, 2016)

@LightyKD
F you Miraculous Ladybug is the best super hero ever bruh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@LightyKD
F you Miraculous Ladybug is the best super hero ever bruh


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2016)

I dunno what it is. Maybe it's the guy in me that wants to die a hero or maybe it's the fact that this show has perfected the Highlander/Once Upon a Time gimmick of splitting episodes between past and current events. I'm just hooked!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> @LightyKD
> F you Miraculous Ladybug is the best super hero ever bruh
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



lol I actually love Ladybug as well. 

My favorite super heroes in no particular order (after #1)

The Power Rangers (RPM is still the best damn team)
Supergirl (ZOMFG Kara is so damn adorable! I want her  <3  )
Arrow
Flash
Ladybug and Cat Noir (Need to finish watching that show)
Sailor Moon


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't really watch TV, I even find myself falling out of shows I like, things just take up my time and I forget about following shows. The good thing is binge watching whenever I want. South Park for example, love the show, but after episode 3 of the current season, I didn't watch it until I read about how they had to re-write the post election episode. I was excited and caught up with the show, great thing. Weekly format is just not my thing anymore. The only constant exception I am making is Dragon Ball Super.

So with Arrow, I never even watched the show. I bet it's okay, though I think the only CW show I'd watch is Supernatural, but that would be a trek because they're over 200 episodes in. Have you seen The Flash? How's that? I was excited to read about retired wrestler Edge being in season 2 as a villain, he's one of my favorite wrestlers, so I was interested in his role in that show. Never watched though.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I don't really watch TV, I even find myself falling out of shows I like, things just take up my time and I forget about following shows. The good thing is binge watching whenever I want. South Park for example, love the show, but after episode 3 of the current season, I didn't watch it until I read about how they had to re-write the post election episode. I was excited and caught up with the show, great thing. Weekly format is just not my thing anymore. The only constant exception I am making is Dragon Ball Super.
> 
> So with Arrow, I never even watched the show. I bet it's okay, though I think the only CW show I'd watch is Supernatural, but that would be a trek because they're over 200 episodes in. Have you seen The Flash? How's that? I was excited to read about retired wrestler Edge being in season 2 as a villain, he's one of my favorite wrestlers, so I was interested in his role in that show. Never watched though.




Funny you speak about retired wrestlers. Cody Rhodes is the reason why I started watching Flash. He plays a drug dealer in that show. As for Flash, it's also an enjoyable show. Flash reminds me of the spider-Man movies from the early 2ks, Arrow reminds me of what CW would have done if they got Batman and Supergirl reminds me of what a PG Power Rangers could be like. Supergirl has just enough cheese, emphasis on teamwork and heroic moral lessons that Saban should really use it as a template if he ever decided to do a PG Power Rangers series.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Funny you speak about retired wrestlers. Cody Rhodes is the reason why I started watching Flash. He plays a drug dealer in that show. As for Flash, it's also an enjoyable show. Flash reminds me of the spider-Man movies from the early 2ks, Arrow reminds me of what CW would have done if they got Batman and Supergirl reminds me of what a PG Power Rangers could be like. Supergirl has just enough cheese, emphasis on teamwork and heroic moral lessons that Saban should really use it as a template if he ever decided to do a PG Power Rangers series.



I loved the Spider Man movies from that time, the first two specifically, Spider Man 3 though is, okay, not as bad as people made it out to be. Maybe I'd like The Flash then. How come the actor playing the TV Flash isn't the Justice League movie Flash? Weird.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Nov 16, 2016)

Season 4 was pretty horrible. I am kind of glad Season 5 is doing a whole lot better, but watching it with caution  

Supergirl, The Flash and DC's Legends of Tomorrow, are the ones I am always hyped to watch. Arrow, ehhhhh, so far it's been good, but I still have Season 4 in the back of my mind.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I loved the Spider Man movies from that time, the first two specifically, Spider Man 3 though is, okay, not as bad as people made it out to be. Maybe I'd like The Flash then. How come the actor playing the TV Flash isn't the Justice League movie Flash? Weird.




Ugh! Don't remind me of that lol! Unless DC is trying to be like Star Trek with a separate TV and Movie timeline, it boggles my mind why the CW stars aren't playing the same heroes in the movie. As for the Spider-Man movies from the early 2Ks, I also enjoyed them!


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Nov 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Ugh! Don't remind me of that lol! Unless DC is trying to be like Star Trek with a separate TV and Movie timeline, it boggles my mind why the CW stars aren't playing the same heroes in the movie. As for the Spider-Man movies from the early 2Ks, I also enjoyed them!


Snyder said because the CW TV Flash's tone didn't fit his vision of what he wants. http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...nsidered-grant-gustin-flash-article-1.2572225

Edit: And they also decided to keep the universes separate.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> Snyder said because the CW TV Flash's tone didn't fit his vision of what he wants. http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...nsidered-grant-gustin-flash-article-1.2572225
> 
> Edit: And they also decided to keep the universes separate.



Keeping the Movies and TV shows separate doesn't bug me as much as the fact that Supergirl still isn't apart of the Arrowverse. I hope that CW pulls a Sonic X and figures out a way to get Barry to combine the two Earths.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Keeping the Movies and TV shows separate doesn't bug me as much as the fact that Supergirl still isn't apart of the Arrowverse. I hope that CW pulls a Sonic X and figures out a way to get Barry to combine the two Earths.



Hehe, Sonic X, that theme song is infectious. I watched that show back then, I think it might've been on CW.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Nov 16, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Keeping the Movies and TV shows separate doesn't bug me as much as the fact that Supergirl still isn't apart of the Arrowverse. I hope that CW pulls a Sonic X and figures out a way to get Barry to combine the two Earths.


Well, we're having a crossover and stuff. For now, they're separate Earths//Universe. 

And if they do decide to bring into the arrowverse, they could use The Flash again and create a Crisis on Infinite Earths type storyline, but of course to join the universes and stuff.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 16, 2016)

Too bad season 3 & 4 are just awful. Too much felicity nonsense. At least season 5 seems to be back on track for now at least.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Nov 16, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Too bad season 3 & 4 are just awful. Too much felicity nonsense. At least season 5 seems to be back on track for now at least.


Yeah, those seasons were def Felicity & Friends, and not Arrow. I still cringed my way through those seasons, but oh god, I wanted to die. 

But I am still watching Season 5 with caution, cause I just don't trust them after what they did in those 2 seasons lol


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2016)

Just made it to the scene where...



Spoiler



Slade Wilson tells Laurel Lance that Oliver is Arrow!



...so many twist and turns! The great super hero soap opera!


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2016)

Another note, all of these damn gaijin saying Mira-kuru! Seriously, did the directors wanted the cast to sound like dumb gaijins? Lmao!


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Nov 17, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Another note, all of these damn gaijin saying Mira-kuru! Seriously, did the directors wanted the cast to sound like dumb gaijins? Lmao!


The foreign parts are funny in Season 3 and 5 to people who actually speak the languages spoken, that's used there in the flashbacks. At least, that's what I hear


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> The foreign parts are funny in Season 3 and 5 to people who actually speak the languages spoken, that's used there in the flashbacks. At least, that's what I hear


I wonder if I could make an edited version of this show. I think my wife would love it but she shys away from the violence. I'm sure I can edit out most of the gun violence lol.


----------



## Erion (Nov 17, 2016)

I think your thread name is misleading, most of the batmans including current one are crap(peoples batman) the only real Batman is Christopher Nolans Dark Knight.

Btw arrow is good. There is going to be a crossover between Flash,Legends of tomorrow and Arrow this month.
looking forward to that.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2017)

OK. I'm thinking that we turn this thread into GBATemp's official DCTVU thread or Arrowverse as known by other people. I'm all caught up with Arrow, Legends of Tomorrow and Supergirl. I'm watching Flash with the Mrs and we have two more episodes to go in the first season. Flash reminds us a lot of Fringe. Legends has a Power Rangers vibe for me. Just like Power Rangers, Legends is a jack of many trades, master of none. That's not a bad thing because it allows for a lot of variety. Additionally, Legends has some pretty damn good story telling and has exceeded my expectations. I used to think that it was just some DC cash in on the Avengers and Guardians of the Galaxy hype of recent years. Side note and SPOILER 



Spoiler



I cried during Mick and Leonard's bar scene after Leonard died saving the team and Mick went back to 2013 to see him one last time. Balled my eyes out.


 -If I ever cry to a show I usually consider it to be a damned good one. It means that the characters were so good that I actually cared about them. I think a lot of writers forget that the audience needs to feel connected to the characters they present to us.

As for Arrow, I know that many of you did not like seasons 3 and 4. I actually didn't mind the mysticism in season 3. It made sense to wrap up the League of Assassins story. As for Season 4, It was doable but could have been a little less magic focused. BTW I'm a "Olicity" fan so I didn't mind the relationship drama. My notes on Flash, OMG I love this show! I dont even think this first season had any filler episodes. Everything feels spot on and connected. Every episode matters and I love shows like that. My wife is pleasantly surprised that the first season is wrapping up in the fast pace that it's going. Apparently she no longer wants to watch the show right before bedtime because each episode gets her hype for the next. -Supergirl... oh Supergirl I can't wait for it to return. Ironic how I only wanted to see the first episode for shits and giggles and now I'm in love with the show. Maybe it's Melissa Benoist's acting as Kara. I swear Kara is total Dreamgirl, waifu material and yes, the Mrs always teases me about that! Story wise, so far this second season has been pretty good. I wont make any major judgments until the end of this season. 

Final notes on Legends. I blew through the first season and the few episodes of season 2. Legends feels like Arrow and Flash had a threesome with Star Trek. Even more interesting, I'm enjoying how the main villains of this season are basically ex Flash and Arrow baddies. To me I sum up the Arrowverse like this:

- Arrow is the foundation
- Flash is the glue that keeps everyone together
- Legends is a history lesson on the entire Arrowverse
- Supergirl for now is the "what if" story. I.E. What if Earth was dealing with aliens more than Meta-humans

OK, bed time again. I'm done tip typing away. Anyone, feel free to chime in!


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 5, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> BTW I'm a "Olicity" fan so I didn't mind the relationship drama.





I didn't really think the 1st season of legends was too good. It was ok, decent enough as background tv, but just too much dumb stuff


Spoiler



Vandal savage constantly getting away. It just dragged on and on and on. Should not have been so many direct confrontations with him. Always damn, he just got away/someone interfered. In one episode (can't remember which), he even gets his throat slit, just to give it the, I'll come back, has to be killed by kendra with the dagger. FFS just take his lifeless body to the ship, chain him up, have kendra kill him properly once he comes back to life. Yeah, it's a tv show, dumb shit happens, but it was constant with savage. Again and again shit like that happened and he just got away. Just stop writing him in so much and just have him in a few episodes/the final. Thankfully season 2 is a lot better.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I didn't really think the 1st season of legends was too good. It was ok, decent enough as background tv, but just too much dumb stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What stuff did you not like?


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 5, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> What stuff did you not like?



Mostly the stuff in the spoilers. Legends felt like the story was not moving on. Just a constant, vandal savage is here, legends go there, fail to kill him, repeat. It just felt like the show was spinning it's wheels until the last few episodes


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Mostly the stuff in the spoilers. Legends felt like the story was not moving on. Just a constant, vandal savage is here, legends go there, fail to kill him, repeat. It just felt like the show was spinning it's wheels until the last few episodes



I can see your point. I was kinda pissed at most of the future Earth stuff. Then again I usually get mad at SciFi shows that depict humanity as not doing much of anything decent by the time the 22nd century hits. Vandal overall felt more annoying than menacing. It was as if he had no master plan. "-OK, so you want to rule the world, then what?!" Sometimes you're lucky to get the "then what" but in Vandal's case, the man had nothing. My biggest pet peeve with Legends was all the "who does Hawkgirl love" crap. Dont get me wrong, Hawkgirl is a damn hottie but I could have used a lot less about her love life and maybe some more exposition on her past.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jan 5, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I can see your point. I was kinda pissed at most of the future Earth stuff. Then again I usually get mad at SciFi shows that depict humanity as not doing much of anything decent by the time the 22nd century hits. Vandal overall felt more annoying than menacing. It was as if he had no master plan. "-OK, so you want to rule the world, then what?!" Sometimes you're lucky to get the "then what" but in Vandal's case, the man had nothing. My biggest pet peeve with Legends was all the "who does Hawkgirl love" crap. Dont get me wrong, Hawkgirl is a damn hottie but I could have used a lot less about her love life and maybe some more exposition on her past.


She used to be a barista.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2017)

Temptress Cerise said:


> She used to be a barista.



LMAO We all know that. She made it a point to say that multiple times


----------

